# ADOPTED: Need help placing a 2 y/o in New England



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Peter here, from Ragtag GR Rescue in north central Vermont. This sort of post is a first for me, as we usually have pre-vetted homes representing perfect matches for every dog we intake. But I have one for whom I need your help.

We have a two year old recently neutered male. He's a mix of field and conformation lines who was much loved, but spent his life in a small apartment with a single mom who finally admitted she just couldn't give him the time and care he deserved. We had the perfect home lined up for him, but the second time his owner backed out of surrendering him that home adopted from an Atlanta rescue instead. Among our potential adopters we have only one other that matches, but they have a 14 year old and have decided to opt out till that dog passes, a decision I respect and admire them for.

So this fellow is in our home, fitting in well with our core pack of three. He is curious about our cat, but not overly so. He has ignored our sheep, chickens and rabbits. He alerts on intruders but shows no signs of aggression toward them whatsoever. He plays hard, so would not be a fit for a home with an older dog. When he first arrived at our 150 acre forested property with ponds and streams throughout he was in heaven! So much so that his recall off lead was abysmal. He also chased the occasional car we get on our remote country dirt road. We've patiently worked on that and I'd say he's at the 90% mark now, and improving daily. If you notice his focus before he starts to run and call him to you he obeys virtually all the time, the only exception is when the distraction comes in the form of the young female golden who lives up the hill from us.

He wanders in our seven acre meadow, but does come back in good time. He's very good on a leash. He leans, he snuggles, and if invited onto the bed he nestles up close and goes belly up. He is an exceptionally loving and joyful dog who was emaciated when he first came to us, but is muscling up nicely. He's currently 65# and in his prime will probably be 10# heavier.

None of the pre-vetted homes we have left are perfect matches for this dog. He would do well in them as a beloved pet, but this fella has the neediness of a golden neglected far too long, and the drive and intelligence that calls for a dog savvy person. Probably also, as much as I hate to admit it, a fenced yard. 

This dog would be a great addition to any home. What I need is a home that would complete his life, a home of patience and consistency, a home where he would be welcome on the furniture and could develop into the exceptional dog I know he could be.

If you know of such a home, please PM me.

Peter
Ragtag Golden Retriever Rescue
Stowe, Vermont


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful. best of luck finding his forever home.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He looks lovely<:

Might want to send a message over to any training clubs as well? Or maybe members who belong to agility/obedience clubs might want to pass the word around?

A smart and active dog makes for a good performance dog - especially for agility but even obedience it's preferable to have dogs who want to move. 

The dog clearly needs purpose and training - and that is something an experienced training home would provide.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

He's gorgeous. Just gorgeous. I would LOVE to have him. But cannot right now. 

I hope he finds the best forever home.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Megora said:


> The dog clearly needs purpose and training - and that is something an experienced training home would provide.


Exactly! You put into words what I was trying to say. The bright, energetic ones need mental and physical challenges to bring out their gifts. Thanks.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

He is gorgeous and would definitely have been my dream dog if he had only come along 2 years earlier! When we decided to adopt a rescue golden, I hoped I would be able to get back into agility and obedience showing - something I had done years ago and loved.

But we fell in love with Chumlee who is dog-reactive and my obedience dream went out the window {sigh}. Seriously, I don't regret adopting Chum, but I envy the person who adopts your handsome boy 

Thank you for putting such thought and effort into finding his perfect home.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh he is absolutely gorgeous! Would he respect a fence or is he likely to jump a 4 ft. fence?


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Kathy - He's very athletic (if the other dogs are blocking his access to the couch he simply goes around and jumps over the back onto the cushions), so if bored he might. My gut feel from working with this youngster is with proper guidance he would be a fantastic dog. If left in the backyard with no social interaction he would escape or become destructive. This is not the mellow golden you see in the LL Bean catalog. 

The only fence we have is the electrified kind that keeps our sheep safe from coyotes. He has a very healthy respect for that as he ran into it while dripping wet from a romp in the pond, and got the full 6000 volts on his nose! :doh:

From working with him I sense he was punished for being reluctant to come back inside after his precious few outings. He doesn't try to run, just goes belly up on the porch and pretends he's a sack of potatoes. So I sit with him a bit, telling him his days of confinement are over, that he'll have more outside time soon, and he grudgingly gets up and walks into the house.

He's learning to retrieve tennis balls, and also that the bigger dogs can and will take it right out of his mouth if he's not committed to hanging onto it!

Like I said, he's a very sweet boy who needs equal parts of cuddle time and working time: some sort of job he can call his own.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He's young and while I've never left a dog in the yard by themselves, I would worry that this guy would clear my fence. My last golden was tall and very athletic but always stopped at the fence even when chasing rabbits. I live in the city and do have a couple of major intersections very close. He is beautiful and I am sure you will find the right home for him which he so much deserves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Boondox*

Boondox

What a beautiful boy he is and I pray that the BEST HOME is found for him!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He is gorgeous!!! How is he with children? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Peter, please check your personal messages on here. I've sent you one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

BUMPING up this beautiful boy!


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

We have a few very promising leads now. Thanks for the help.

Peter


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

We are in PA which is far from you. This boy would be a awesome for us. We lost our older dog recently. I hope you find him an amazing home. Still waiting for our new dog to find us.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

It looks like we've found a phenomenal home for this little guy. A beautiful forested location with a beach within walking distance, a retired trainer of police dogs. He and his family are coming up this weekend for a meet and greet. If all goes well, he'll move on to his forever home and start his new life.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed -- it does sound like a match.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, sounds like a perfect match. I hope this works out for him.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awww! He looks like Mercy! Good luck!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Boondox said:


> It looks like we've found a phenomenal home for this little guy. A beautiful forested location with a beach within walking distance, a retired trainer of police dogs. He and his family are coming up this weekend for a meet and greet. If all goes well, he'll move on to his forever home and start his new life.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


I'm so glad you probably found his match. Hopefully, the new owner will join the forum and update us with stories about him. :crossfing


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Charlie's applicants came up for a visit this weekend. Charlie bonded to them immediately, especially the dad and 13 y/o daughter. The ease with which this retired NYPD dog trainer related to him cemented in my mind within seconds that not only was this the right forever home for Charlie, but it was an exceptional home. Charlie left on a foster to adopt contract, but I have little doubt that he is in his forever home, and will have a phenomenal life full of joy and love.


----------



## MaryEllenM (May 24, 2013)

I am very interested in this dog. I do already have a male golden, who turned 10 in March but still wrestles on the floor with my 13 year old so very active still. He is very social with other animals and kids.

Our home at the beach has a fenced yard. Our permanent home does not. It’s about an acre with 3 acre’s behind. My dog used to be a runner, but now only escapes to the neighbor’s yard across the street to visit the black lab, we live on a quiet cul-de-sac, with many dog lovers and owners. I do understand the personality of a golden quite well, I think of it as just his tendency to go visiting his friends. My dog roams the house during the day as I work, I would like to think he does not get up on the couch, but evidence suggests otherwise, he is a very happy dog. Cody is the first golden we have had, but we love him and his affectionate personality.  When my son was younger, one dog was enough to care for properly, but now we can easily have two dogs again, which was the case for many years. Charlie passed away at the ripe old age of 19, when Cody was only 1.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Update on this case: Charlie went to the retired NYPD bomb squad dog trainer and his family. They live right on Long Island Sound and are very active in field work. He fit right in and has adopted their 13 year old daughter as his own. He is on a foster-to-adopt contract but at this point it looks very much like he has found his forever home...and most likely one of the best placements we have ever made.


----------



## mortd001 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would be interested. I don't have loads of property but I do have a fenced-in backyard. We just lost our beloved 3-year-old Golden to cancer. He ran the house. We're looking for a replacement for such a loss. Do you still have this dog?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie has been adopted.*

*I private msg.d Boondox, (Peter) and he said that CHARLIE HAS BEEN ADOPTED.*


----------

